# Delta 8" jointer - 37-380 (I think)



## Jordan_SD (Jun 14, 2013)

Just wondering what the thought on this jointer is:

http://rapidcity.craigslist.org/tls/4603733002.html

I know $1000 is high for this but after one email he came down to $750. I have been looking at the Grizzly 8" that I can get for right under $1000 shipped but it is too much money for me at the moment.

In this area it is VERY hard to find anything larger than a cheap 6" jointer used. I have been looking for about a year and this is only the 2nd one that has come up for sale.

What is a decent price for one of these if it is in good shape, and should I buy it or go with a new Grizzly?


----------



## Wayne Dyas (Nov 12, 2012)

One thing to consider is you can't get parts for Delta equipment anymore. I'm not a fan of Grizzly but I would rather have a new Grizzly jointer than that Delta.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Wayne Dyas said:


> One thing to consider is you can't get parts for Delta equipment anymore. I'm not a fan of Grizzly but I would rather have a new Grizzly jointer than that Delta.


Sure you can get Delta parts.

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-parts-c-3275.html?ps=1&gclid=CNKP6Le_r6wCFZJS7AodLDxJHg

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Price is too high. 

That leaver adjustment arm on the in feed table wasn't one of Deltas better moves. But it's a good machine.



Al


----------



## Wayne Dyas (Nov 12, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Sure you can get Delta parts.
> 
> http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-parts-c-3275.html?ps=1&gclid=CNKP6Le_r6wCFZJS7AodLDxJHg
> 
> Al


That site isn't bad but they list 71 parts for that machine which 17 have been discontinued, 25 parts then don't stock but will get for you in two-three weeks and have 29 parts actually available.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Unless there is a problem with this machine I would not worry about parts. I have one of their 6-inch Professional Jointers and have been very happy with it. I bought mine a number of years ago from Woodworkers Warehouse. The real wear item on these units would be the bearings and they can be bought from a local bearing supply house. I believe I paid $500.00 for mine at the time. I expect this would be a better machine than the Grizzly. Nothing wrong with the Grizzly.

I think the main thing is to give it a try and as see if it works OK and then get the price as low as possible. Just my opinion.

Paul


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I never understood the issue with delta replacement parts...

http://www.deltamachineryparts.com/shop/37-380-1/

a few out of stocks, a few no longer available. Didnt parse through it to see if any of the not avail stuff is vital components or generic stuff you can find other places, but yeah...

Theres a T1 version and a T2 version of that model btw, or so their site says.


----------



## Jordan_SD (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the input. Kind of what I figured about the price. I got another email from the seller who said he was willing to come down more but not to $500 which is what my initial email said. Basically told him I didn't want to offend him but that is what I was able to spend right now.

I think it might be worth the money if I can get him down to $600. And I am very jealous of everyone that lives in more populated areas with more choices


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

It looks like that hasn't been for sale very long, so I wouldn't expect the seller to be real negotiable at this point. If I were you, I'd just check back in 2-4 weeks and see if it is still available. Sometimes sellers are more willing to take a lower price if it's been for sale for a while. Sometimes they're stuck on a particular price forever, even if it is too high.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Wayne Dyas said:


> That site isn't bad but they list 71 parts for that machine which 17 have been discontinued, 25 parts then don't stock but will get for you in two-three weeks and have 29 parts actually available.


There are others. Let's just be careful when we make statements that aren't exactly true. Besides when you buy a Delta of that vintage it's not like a Crapsman, where parts are a must. 

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Jordan_SD said:


> Thanks for all the input. Kind of what I figured about the price. I got another email from the seller who said he was willing to come down more but not to $500 which is what my initial email said. Basically told him I didn't want to offend him but that is what I was able to spend right now.
> 
> I think it might be worth the money if I can get him down to $600. And I am very jealous of everyone that lives in more populated areas with more choices


Go in debt for it gees. Pay and play. it's a good buy at whatever he comes down to. You will never need to buy one again and when your too old to belly up to it and flip the switch. You can sell it for $50 less.

Al


----------



## Jordan_SD (Jun 14, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> Go in debt for it gees. Pay and play. it's a good buy at whatever he comes down to. You will never need to buy one again and when your too old to belly up to it and flip the switch. You can sell it for $50 less.
> 
> Al


While I appreciate the sentiment, me and debt don't get along very well. The only debt I have is the remainder of my house which I am trying to pay off. If my house was paid off I probably wouldn't be looking at used equipment anyway. Unfortunately right now I am trying to pay off my house and save as much as possible for a new house we are going to build. Woodworking is just a hobby so it is hard to justify expensive tools right now.

I have a 6 inch jointer right now but it would be really would like an 8 inch for the extra bed length.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Jordan_SD said:


> While I appreciate the sentiment, me and debt don't get along very well. The only debt I have is the remainder of my house which I am trying to pay off. If my house was paid off I probably wouldn't be looking at used equipment anyway. Unfortunately right now I am trying to pay off my house and save as much as possible for a new house we are going to build. Woodworking is just a hobby so it is hard to justify expensive tools right now.
> 
> I have a 6 inch jointer right now but it would be really would like an 8 inch for the extra bed length.


Your going to gain more from the width. Do you face your material?

Al


----------



## Jordan_SD (Jun 14, 2013)

I want the extra length to make it easier to edge joint 8' boards, and I do need to face joint as well. I have about 600bf of rough cut walnut and working longer pieces with my 6" jointer was pretty difficult. I did try and build some extension beds but I had trouble getting them just right. 

I built a 8'x4' solid walnut table most recently and working with 8-9 foot rough cut stuff was a real pain. I ended up face jointing the narrower pieces and ripping the wider ones to get them to fit.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Jordan_SD said:


> I want the extra length to make it easier to edge joint 8' boards, and I do need to face joint as well. I have about 600bf of rough cut walnut and working longer pieces with my 6" jointer was pretty difficult. I did try and build some extension beds but I had trouble getting them just right.
> 
> I built a 8'x4' solid walnut table most recently and working with 8-9 foot rough cut stuff was a real pain. I ended up face jointing the narrower pieces and ripping the wider ones to get them to fit.


Not sure if we are talking about the same thing. When I said face I wasn't referring to laying the board flat and jointing it. I'm referring to the first step to planing in order to insure a flat board. Face the board first on the jointer on one side. Then feed it through the planer for a very flat board. Known as "facing".









these boards were faced before thickness planed. they are very flat. These went into a table top making the glue up very easy and flat.

Al


----------



## Jordan_SD (Jun 14, 2013)

Apparently waiting and sticking to my price paid off, got an email last night that said he would take $500. Picked it up today now I just need to get it out of my truck.


----------



## Jordan_SD (Jun 14, 2013)

Picture


----------

